# 2015 Official Tennessee Football thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 17, 2015)

The most excited I've been about CFB in years!

GO BIG ORANGE!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes! I'm fired up. Ready for September!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

All the dawg fans on here are secretly scared of us this year and years to come..they just don't say it!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 17, 2015)

Cautiously optimistic but I fear the ghost of Dooley is still around watering bamboo.  So ready to be relevant again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah dooleys ghost is gone. If we ain't playing for the sec champ by next year it's our coaches fault. But I believe we will be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Cautiously optimistic but I fear the ghost of Dooley is still around watering bamboo.  So ready to be relevant again.





toyota4x4h said:


> Nah dooleys ghost is gone. If we ain't playing for the sec champ by next year it's our coaches fault. But I believe we will be.



So what is your (true) expectations for the year? You guys have a lot of talent!!! The Vols should be a lot better. If you guys lose games that are close will you be screaming for a new coach? You guys can very well make a mark in the SEC East if not win it... How long will Butch last if he falls short again this year? 

I think he runs a good operation...


----------



## Sargent (Jun 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what is your (true) expectations for the year? You guys have a lot of talent!!! The Vols should be a lot better. If you guys lose games that are close will you be screaming for a new coach? You guys can very well make a mark in the SEC East if not win it... How long will Butch last if he falls short again this year?
> 
> I think he runs a good operation...



Maybe I'm reading it through rose-colored glasses, but this is my take:

I think that Jones has brought a new tone to the program. He's come into Knoxville with a fairly formal rebuilding plan.   He is also fairly good at addressing the portion of the fan base that is most critical.  Simply put, his communication style is 1000% better than the last 3 coaches and he actually has positive things to communicate. 

He's quantified the rebuilding process and given it a theme.  "Brick by brick" allows Jones to make changes when and where they are needed and specifically address how the changes will help the program both in the short and long term.  He's also open and realistic about challenges that exist in the program.  

He has a lot more passion than the last 3 coaches combined... and he's not afraid to show it.  He runs onto the field with the players, locked arm-in-arm instead of trotting behind them.  I also saw a video which showed Jones touting the words "winning", "championship", etc. more in his first speech as coach than Dooley did his entire time at UT. 

I think this year will be the biggest stride forward for the program under Jones' watch (at least that's what it looks like on paper).  If he can deliver solid, positive gains in the program and address the shortcomings, fans will be patient with him.  If he stays stagnant or quits/alters his current communication style, the natives will start becoming restless.  

My realistic expectations are for an 8-4 regular season (although I think 10-2 is very possible).  If everyone stays healthy and that doesn't happen, Jones will have some 'splaining to do.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what is your (true) expectations for the year? You guys have a lot of talent!!! The Vols should be a lot better. If you guys lose games that are close will you be screaming for a new coach? You guys can very well make a mark in the SEC East if not win it... How long will Butch last if he falls short again this year?
> 
> I think he runs a good operation...



If we lose to say Oklahoma at home early I'd blame that on the teams lack of big game experience and ability to get those jobs done. I honestly think the next two years will be Jones most important. He's recruited with the best since he's been here so the talent is there. But you gotta remember we are not like uga or Bama we had very little talent at all there after dooleys regime. So we may have had good rec classes but I don't think we have the depth uga and Bama does. A few more top 5 classes will change that. I'm excited to see Dobbs this year having the starting job outright. I'm excited to see Jalen Hurd I think he will be a beast before he leaves. Also the d-line and our big name recruits I'm excited to see. Honestly I think we are the brink of being great.. We will see though never know. 

See we can talk teams and not troll each other lol. I still hate the dawgs but hope 10rc gets to the dawgs level of consistency one day.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 18, 2015)

I won't scream for a coaching change until the current sophomore/juniors graduate and we haven't played for a sec title. That's 2 more years. If this talent on paper don't translate to field it's not the kids. You can get good players all day but you have to develope them.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> All the dawg fans on here are secretly scared of us this year and years to come..they just don't say it!



No...... nobody's scared of UT. UT is UT and they are supposed to be good. I have said since the day they hired Butch that given time he would get'em going in the right direction. Gonna be interesting to watch and see what happens.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 18, 2015)

Go vols!!!


----------



## SGaither (Jun 18, 2015)

We Vol fans need to pump the brakes a little. This is a young team still but it is promising. This is Jone's first UT team with experienced and talent. With that said there are a lot of unknowns such as the growth of the oline and if those 5 dlinemen who underwent surgery can recover enough to be effective. Not to mention all the lb'er injuries. It's a long season and we are still not very deep in key positions. 

One thing that I saw the last two seasons is the offense was simple and predictable but I'm hoping that was due to the lack of experience and learning a new playbook. 

Something to look for is Butch's ability to make in-game adjustments on the offensive side of the ball. Realistically an 8-4 season is within reach, if Dobbs stays healthy. 

I'd say if the Vols aren't playing for an SEC championship by Butch's sixth year I'd expect some staff changes but not the head man. Quite simply UT cannot afford another buyout and new coach's contract. As long as the Vols are winning the games they are expected to win and win some that they are the underdog, Butch will have a long career as UT's head man. Similar to how Fulmer was and Richt is.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been saying for the last 2 years that UT is gonna come on strong soon.  They've been too young and talented for too long not to.  A lot of good Georgia talent on the roster, and I think Butch Jones will have em coached up and ready to contend.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 19, 2015)

*I'm scared of the Vols*

We've been so dismal the past few years it would be awesome to be competitive again. But having said that,  they've let me down so many times in the past I'm not getting my hopes up. Go Vols!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jun 24, 2015)

Sargent said:


> Maybe I'm reading it through rose-colored glasses, but this is my take:
> 
> I think that Jones has brought a new tone to the program. He's come into Knoxville with a fairly formal rebuilding plan.   He is also fairly good at addressing the portion of the fan base that is most critical.  Simply put, his communication style is 1000% better than the last 3 coaches and he actually has positive things to communicate.
> 
> ...



I agree. But we have to remember we are still young. We are relying on mostly sophomores. And there ain't really much depth behind those guys. Our o line looked improved in the bowl game. At most positions what TALENTED depth we have will be freshman. Hopefully some of the upper classmen can at least be solid back ups. But it will be hard to keep guys like Khalil McKenzie and Kyle Phillips off the field. I'm sure Butch would like to redshirt a lot of this incoming class.

Again, this is a depth issue, but behind Dobbs we have 3 freshman QBs. Talented, but not battle tested.
If Dobbs goes down, look for Doormady to step up.

At RB were very thin. Behind Hurd we have ex 5* Bama transfer Alvin Kamara. He tore it up in juco, but what can he do with the big boys? Hurd was a beast last yr as a freshman and even missing games and half games with injuries, still almost got 1000 yrds behind a BAD online. I'm excited to see what he does this yr behind an improved o line and a yr in the weight room.  He's also a great blocker and pass catcher. Good power, speed, moves when he don't run you over. Him and Kamar will be a great 1-2 punch. But if Hurd can't stay healthy, who will our #3 back be behind Kamara?

WR- last yr most of our WRs were out most of the season. Expect North, Malone, Pearson, if cleared, Croom and incoming Freshman Preston Williams to do good this yr. Don't forget the whiteboy 

Defense should be sound. Barnette and Maggit will have double digit sacks again this yr and like I said earlier, McKenzie and Phillips won't sit long. They are too talented to redshirt. Butch has built an awesome D line.

LBs- With AJ Johnson gone who will fill that middle spot? Will it be sophomore Dillon Bates? Kid can play and has great football IQ

I got to get in bed, but I can't forget to mention Cam Sutton! Todd Kelly Jr! Evan Berry! This Defense will be amazing. Offense too if we can stay healthy. There is a lot of hype on ol Rocky Top and it's not just coming from the big orange fans. Every media outlet has taken notice of UT again and for good reason. 

We lost a couple last yr we should have won. By a TD or less and that was without Dobbs. Kid is a baller. Loved how he came into the Bama game and got us back in it. Insert him in the fla game and we win. Instead of Peterman in the Ga game we win. 

This yr I expect 8-10 wins. I can't lie. A part of me expects to sweep the east and be in Atlanta. I'll adjust my expectations after the Oklahoma game. And then the Florida game. I don't care how bad they have been, they have had our number way too long. Ga is always a dog fight in which I expect to win.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jun 24, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've been so dismal the past few years it would be awesome to be competitive again. But having said that,  they've let me down so many times in the past I'm not getting my hopes up. Go Vols!



10-4 But we keep forgetting this is Butch Jones team. He has changed the culture and the players have really bought in and have a fire in then I haven't seen in years. 

Dooley was a loser and those teams had loser attitudes. So much wasted talent. Wish Hunter, Bray, Patterson and Rogers would have stayed SR yr and learned under Butch. 

Got to love the guy and everything he has done since day 1. I'll admit, I was mad when he was hired. Dooley beat him CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. But not with SEC talent.


Y'all don't forget July 1st new uniforms. Tennessee will be a Nike school now


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jun 24, 2015)

SGaither said:


> We Vol fans need to pump the brakes a little. This is a young team still but it is promising. This is Jone's first UT team with experienced and talent. With that said there are a lot of unknowns such as the growth of the oline and if those 5 dlinemen who underwent surgery can recover enough to be effective. Not to mention all the lb'er injuries. It's a long season and we are still not very deep in key positions.
> 
> One thing that I saw the last two seasons is the offense was simple and predictable but I'm hoping that was due to the lack of experience and learning a new playbook.
> 
> ...




Yes, play calling on offense was very predictable left yr. I think like you said it was mostly due to youngsters. 

But we have a new OC this yr also. Same system though, but hopefully better play calling.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 25, 2015)

I look at the schedule and I can see us winning nine games. Eight would probably be a more realistic expectation and I would be happy with it. Would mean we are moving in the right direction. But I could see us winning 10+ barring limited injuries and a few bounces going the right way for us. I'm optimistic but I'm trying be realistic about it and not look through my orange colored glasses. 

  I'm really looking forward to watching Tuttle and McKenzie in the middle of that D line this year. I think the o-line will be better. Can't do much worse than last year. Dobb's mobility will help them out too.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 2, 2015)

What y'all think about the new Nike uniforms? If you look close you can see the Smokey mountains in the Gray helmets. I was excited for us to switch to Nike, but a little disappointed ATM. Maybe they will grow on my. Like the storm troopers (white, away) best.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 2, 2015)

I like them all. I like the checkerboard down the legs. The least of my fav is the grey but I dont much like any except the traditional orange and white anyhow.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 2, 2015)

According to 24/7. Can't really argue

2) Tennessee (Derek Barnett, Curt Maggitt) 
Tennessee will have the best DE tag team in the nation for the upcoming year, with freshman sensation Derek Barnett coming back for year two, and Curt Maggitt looking to finish his career in Knoxville with a bang. Both would normally draw double teams, but you just can’t leave yourself open in the middle by doing that, especially with incoming freshmen Shy Tuttle and Khalil McKenzie at DT. If those two can come on quickly on the inside, and the group avoids injuries, this might not just be the best defensive front in the SEC, but the best outside of the NFL, where all four should be playing one day.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 7, 2015)

Go vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 10, 2015)

Go Big Orange!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 12, 2015)

Good ol Rocky Top!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 20, 2015)

Go vols!!!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 20, 2015)

Go vols!


----------



## clownbird (Jul 20, 2015)

so we play uga the week after they play bama, then have a bi before playing bama...
could be an interesting li'l love triangle.

G B O!


----------



## clownbird (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 21, 2015)

I hope A&M is good this year. Y'all notice how most of our SEC opponents play them the week before us? Ga playing Bama before us


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 24, 2015)

Brick by Brick


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 26, 2015)

Big news outta Knoxville is that #2APB RB Tavian Feaster is considering flipping from Clemson to UT after his visit this weekend for the 2nd Orange carpet event. I feel, Butch and company can get just about anybody they want, if they cab just get them on campus. Huge get if we can pull this off. Now if we can just get #1 RB Kareem Walker on campus and steal him away from OSU


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 27, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 27, 2015)

Gbo


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 27, 2015)

Gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 30, 2015)

Go Vols!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 31, 2015)

Eric Berry beat the cancer and is cleared to play again. I knew once he met Cancer across the middle, it stood no chance 

God is great


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 1, 2015)

Go vols!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 3, 2015)

Go Big Orange!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 8, 2015)

Go vols


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 9, 2015)

I said it's great to be a Tennessee Vol!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2015)

Glad Berry is healthy again, hope he has a big year.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 9, 2015)

He had a pick on Aaron Murray his first day back


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 9, 2015)

welcome back, Von Pearson. Good news on Rocky Top.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 10, 2015)

Gbo!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 13, 2015)

Injuries are pilling up boys. 18 players missed wed practice. Marcus Jackson our guard is out probably for the year. M North got hurt yesterday and didnt practice in the evening session. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never saw of heard of a Vols practice cancelled.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 13, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> I've never saw of heard of a Vols practice cancelled.



I read it on a few of the vols sports pages I follow on facebook. Said it was to take a break let some ppl rest.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 13, 2015)

North is out for a week with knee sprain.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 14, 2015)

I believe Coach Jones got his message across to the media. I haven't seen anything on yesterday evenings practice.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah it was a closed practice. 

Any of yall catching a game this year?


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 17, 2015)

Gonna head up for the October 10th. game. You know I gotta be there for that win.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 18, 2015)

Ill be there for that one too! Anyone else going we need to hit each other up and meet up there before the game have a beer.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 21, 2015)

OL Austin Sanders out for the year. Thats 2 vet olineman we have lost before the season starts. I think they need to suspend all practices till week 1.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 21, 2015)

*There goes another one*

Rashaan Gaulden out for at least a month with a broken foot.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 22, 2015)

Gbo!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 22, 2015)

*Update*

Scratch that. Rashaan Gaulden out for the season.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cam Sutten wearing 7 to honor him this season.  We sure have had a lot of injuries.  I'm concerned a little.  In order for us to have a good season we must stay healthy.  We have the talent,  but not enough depth yet on offense.  Defense will be fine


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2015)

The #1 qb of 17, Hunter Johnson has committed to UT! Word is the #1 of 18 is on board too out of Cedar town, or Cartersville, I believe.  We're loaded behind Dobbs from here on out. The D line and secondary is stacked. Got to love what Butch is doing up in Knoxville


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2015)

Had to. ...


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

It's great to be a Tennessee Vol.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2015)

Was starting to think I was the only Vol fan


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 24, 2015)

2017 4* (5*) WR Tee Higgins, top player in Tennessee has committed.  Bring' em home Butch. Go Big Orange!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2015)

http://collegespun.com/sec/tennesse...pionship-atlanta-georgia-bulldogs-butch-jones


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

I am predicting that as well, Buck. GBO!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 28, 2015)

Gbo!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2015)

Got my tickets for October 10th today. Can't come soon enough. Pm me if any of yall are going we can meet up and cuss uga fans lol


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

Lets hope for a injury free game on both sides


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

Everyone have a big orange day!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

4:00 can't get here soon enough


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2015)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

I haven't been to sleep yet.  Out here sighting in my wife's bow and realized,  we still have 7 more hours... But at least it's game day

GBO!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

Good job big orange!!!!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

Great game tonight guys! One down, now  let's focus on Oklahoma.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2015)

go vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2015)

BG showed up to play offensively. Their QB made several big time throws. That doesn't mean it was all them cause I saw several of our corners just struggle to keep up, I think I saw one batted ball all night. IMO had we played BG the last two years and the shape the program was in this game would be a loss.

I can't believe we don't have anybody besides Sutton to return kicks. The shape the secondary is in I myself wouldn't risk it.

Go Vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 8, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 8, 2015)

Should be interesting Saturday.  McNeil was told from a different Doctor that he don't need neck surgery. Could practice this week.  Lord knows we need our true secondary. Id experiment with Berry at corner opposite of Cam. He is super fast and a great athlete


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2015)

This should be a good test of where we are this weekend. Everyone else is still at the cupcake party.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 9, 2015)

Go vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 12, 2015)

Go big orange!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ready for kickoff. Going to be a long day


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 12, 2015)

yep long day


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Big Orange! Let's get this done on the field. All stats aside, it's game day. Anything can happen.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Vols!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yall don't die off over a loss we wasn't supposed to win.  I know it was heart breaking,  but we can still take a very weak east


----------



## SGaither (Sep 16, 2015)

A little disappointed in the outcome of the game but I'll alway be a Vol fan. Heck, every time we have a lead I'm waiting with bated breath for the curse to strike. You'd think I'd be use to it. I'm optimistic though and think we can still win 7 or more games.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2015)

If they don't get Dobbs back in the offense as a runner we won't win 7.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If they don't get Dobbs back in the offense as a runner we won't win 7.



I say if we have to play him and Dormady just to have a passing game,  then that's what we need to do.  Ok. Did a good job of containing him as did Missouri last year.  His passing is still bad and he don't seem to check down his wrs


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

Good game today. it's nice to see the defense and the offense show up at the same game. I love my vols, though. get ready for Florida, we need this one.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2015)

I was a bit disappointed that we didn't use this game to improve on the passing game.  I understand the good sportsmanship,  but not working on weakness makes no sense.  We already know we can run and play defense.  But what about our non existing passing attack?  The o line could use some pass blocking practice,  wrs and qbs need to work on accuracy,  route running and catching. I like what I've seen from Dormady. I have a feeling when opponents keep stacking the box and force us to pass and Dobbs can't get it done,  Dormady will have to.  I love Dobbs. He is a gamer, but his passing game looks worse than it did last year.  He was supposed to have improved. Looks like it degreesed to me. 

But we won like we should have.  Just feel like we should have worked on the question marks,  especially heading into the Swamp next week.  We should beat them. Should have last year also.  But their defense is still loaded and we can't be one deminsional


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah Dormandy looked really good. Glad they give him some game time reps.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 21, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 23, 2015)

....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 23, 2015)

I hate to say this..we have tons more talent that fla..have an established coach compared to them..we better win. If we dont im starting to questions the coaching staff. I bet the arky fans are also questioning their coach.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Fla. Is absolutely loaded on D. Probably the best we will see.  If we can't get passing game going,  it'll be ugly.  Their offense ain't that good.  I expect a low scoring game,  but their D could win this game for them.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Blitz, blitz, blitz. They will force us to throw.  May have to bring in Dormady and hopefully, Deboring  will have some wrinkles for them. He did beat them back in the day at Michigan,  but that ain't saying much for us


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hope we bring a good game plan, we need to be more gutsy and less conservative to win. The FL defense will be stacked, but we have talent on the field. WE need this win, GO VOLS!!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 25, 2015)

...


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Vols ,stomp those nasty gaturs.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Hope we bring a good game plan, we need to be more gutsy and less conservative to win. The FL defense will be stacked, but we have talent on the field. WE need this win, GO VOLS!!!!!



I agree.  If we can open up the passing game we will be a dangerous team for anyone.  We need to use the middle of the field also.  I have a feeling we'll see better play calling today and here on out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

What do y'all think? Great recruiters but not great coaches? They lost it tonight for us. I'm starting to see a trend.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2015)

That was bad coaching. Period.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 29, 2015)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 2, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2015)

Fla. Loss has been a bit deflating. I think we'll get the win tomorrow, then hopefully kick the dawgs in the teeth next week.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 5, 2015)

...


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fla. Loss has been a bit deflating. I think we'll get the win tomorrow, then hopefully kick the dawgs in the teeth next week.



Could happen for sure Buck with UGA's unpredictable nature. Or we could lay a 50 spot on ya'.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 6, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Could happen for sure Buck with UGA's unpredictable nature. Or we could lay a 50 spot on ya'.



Sorry westcobb uga can only lay a 50 spot on a div 2 team. Also they are not unpredictable..they played 4 div 2 teams and yet you fans thought they were actually good. They've played one good team this year and got blew out.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2015)

Gbo!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sorry westcobb uga can only lay a 50 spot on a div 2 team. Also they are not unpredictable..they played 4 div 2 teams and yet you fans thought they were actually good. They've played one good team this year and got blew out.



That's what I've been saying. What has Ga showed for everyone to be chalking this up as an L. I get we've given every loss away,  but the odds are bound to kick in


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wait let me check Butch's  charts hahaha


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 10, 2015)

...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

good luck to the vols and yall are welcome to join the avatar challenge if you wish.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 11, 2015)

...


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 11, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wait let me check Butch's  charts hahaha



They say:3&7&7&7&7&7=
38


----------



## SGaither (Oct 11, 2015)

As a Vol fan my entire 35 years, beating the dawgs yesterday ranks up there with some of the best wins ever. Wasn't the most prolific but definitely the most satisfying.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 13, 2015)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2015)

AccuBond you speachless? Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sweet Avy Matthew.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 17, 2015)

gbo!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 18, 2015)

Gbo


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 19, 2015)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 19, 2015)

Statistically were better than Bama on offense and special teams.  Defense is where we are lacking. Maybe we can win in a shootout


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 23, 2015)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 24, 2015)

We hit' em in the mouth and had' em on the ropes and Bama nation was shaking with fear.  We was 3 missed fgs away,  but this is our last Loss for the season and next year we reclaim our rightful place in CFB


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 24, 2015)

good game Tenn

nothing to hang your head about

fg kicking was rough but we're very familiar with that too


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 24, 2015)

I hate kickers lol


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 26, 2015)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 7, 2015)

...


----------

